# YoYos



## YoYoSpin (Aug 4, 2008)

These maple yoyos were first finished with a heavy coat of urethane, and then embellished with the rose engine, followed by applying a coat of dye. If you wipe off the excess dye quickly, it'll only soak into the freshly cut surfaces, leaving the urethane coated areas un-dyed. Pretty slick, huh...


----------



## papaturner (Aug 4, 2008)

Those are awesome.......I`d been the cat`s meow back in the late 50`s playing with one of those.lol. Even the yoyo man wold have been impressed.


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 4, 2008)

Too pretty to use!


----------



## TBone (Aug 4, 2008)

Ed,

Those look great.  Definitely cool to sport one of those.  I like they way you added the color and contrast.  Ironic, I just finished watching your video on the rose engine.


----------



## altaciii (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice, Ed.  I see the new camera's working nicely also.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 4, 2008)

wow those are awesome


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are outstanding, great work.


----------



## gketell (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are truly amazing!!  Great work!
GK


----------



## marcruby (Aug 5, 2008)

Great work as always Ed.  It's a revelation to compare your first efforts with the OL to what you can do now.  Truly an inspiration!

Marc


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 5, 2008)

AHH YoYoSpin you just keep stepping up the game.  Very nicely done.  I was pondering buying you YoYo making video just yeaterday.  YoYo's and the bag of marble hanging from my belt loop,  Kids just don't know how to live now days....


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are really beautiful, Ed! But I don't think I'd want to "walk the dog" with any of them, unless it was on a carpet!


----------



## brycej (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are very elegant yoyos. You did a great job.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 5, 2008)

Who'd a thunk it. Yo-yos that are works of art. Beautiful.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 6, 2008)

Ed
Nice job on them.  I love this site there are so many new ideas that are brouht to life on here.  Nice job.


----------



## fstepanski (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice Ed..  What type of  Rose Engine do you own?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks...I have the Lindow-White model, which is a recently made incarnation of those manufactured in the mid-1800's.


----------



## airrat (Aug 7, 2008)

wow ed they look great.


----------



## gwilki (Aug 8, 2008)

Not quite my old Cheerio model yo-yo, that's for sure. Beautiful work, Ed.


----------

